# New durability test, kamikaze, dodo infinity...



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello to all!

I started new test. In test will be participating new coatings and proven as well. From new for me is Kamikaze:



not very new - Dodo Infinity Sealant.



and already tested - Gtechniq Serum, C1, EXO.

The only point - for gtechniq coating I will use as a top layer - sample coat.

The test will be hard. Protective coating will apply on the prepared test panel without warm IR. After 12-24 hours the panel will go outside. After 3-4 days, the panel will be washed with a shampoo apc 12.5 pH. 1-2 washing and then again go to outside. If it will be raining, the panel go to outside after 24 hours. if will be the sunny - after 12. The same situation like detailers return cars to clients.

planned participants:
Gtechniq Crystal Serum + Sample coat (layers 1+1)
Gtechniq С1 + Sample coat (1+1)
Kamikaze 1 , 2 layers + Overcoat
Dodo Infinity sealant + Sample (1+1)
Gtechniq Crystal Serum + Sample + EXO (1+1+1)
Gtechniq Crystal Serum + EXO (1+1)


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting test, but why the need for using harsh APC's? They wouldn't be used in a general routine or maintenance wash


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Some car washes use APC (high pH shampoo). and the ordinary driver could even does not know about it. imho 
that is why I use Karcher RM 806 as APC.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't imagine that someone choosing to use a product such as these coatings would opt for a wash that isn't wax or sealant safe. 

It's interesting sometimes to see how resistance such coatings can be but the majority of the time anything this harsh would never get close to these coatings


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

On next day after application.

"Darkening":









participants from left to right:

1. Crystal Serum + sample topcoat (1+1)
2. C1 + sample topcoat 1+1
3. Kamikaze 1 layer (upper half zone + overcoat after 24 h)
4. Kamikaze 2 layers (upper half zone + overcoat after 24 h)
5. Sample coat #1 +sample topcoat 1+1
6. Dodo Infinity + sample topcoat 1+1
7. Crystal Serum + sample topcoat + EXO 1+1+1
8. sample top сoat 1 layer, two variants


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice Alex,but you should also bought the artificial clear coat and miyabi coat


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Extreme darkening effect-kamikaze.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Is it overcoat,what brings this darkening effect? If i look, half is overcoat and very dark -upperside?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

In House said:


> Nice Alex,but you should also bought the artificial clear coat and miyabi coat


No, no, no... Thanks


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

galamaa said:


> Is it overcoat,what brings this darkening effect? If i look, half is overcoat and very dark -upperside?


yes, it is overcoat.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

it's raining. 
not good for coatings.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

let's get started. In 5 days I started washing the test panel.

Water beading and sheeting after 2 high alkaline washes.






be careful - very loud )))

participants from left to right:

1. Crystal Serum + sample topcoat (1+1)
2. C1 + sample topcoat 1+1
3. Kamikaze 1 layer (upper half zone + overcoat after 24 h)
4. Kamikaze 2 layers (upper half zone + overcoat after 24 h)
5. Sample coat #1 +sample topcoat 1+1
6. Dodo Infinity + sample topcoat 1+1
7. Crystal Serum + sample topcoat + EXO 1+1+1 (exo only in upperside)
8. sample top сoat 1 layer, two variants

leaders: 
Crystal Serum + sample topcoat and
Crystal Serum + sample topcoat + EXO 1+1+1

after them: 
Dodo Infinity + sample topcoat 1+1
Sample coat #1 +sample topcoat 1+1
C1 + sample topcoat 1+1


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Let me guess...that sample are Everglass right?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

In House said:


> Let me guess...that sample are Everglass right?


not exactly...


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Water beading after 10 washes:






participants from left to right:
1. Crystal Serum + sample topcoat (1+1)
2. C1 + sample topcoat 1+1
3. Kamikaze 1 layer (upper half zone + overcoat after 24 h)
4. Kamikaze 2 layers (upper half zone + overcoat after 24 h)
5. Sample coat #1 +sample topcoat 1+1
6. Dodo Infinity + sample topcoat 1+1
7. Crystal Serum + sample topcoat + EXO 1+1+1 (exo only in upperside)
8. sample top сoat 1 layer, two variants


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

and with just recoated overcoat:






overcoat on 3 and 4 zones at upper side. Beading is very good on fresh overcoat.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Today I have checked overcoat. Overcoat works more than one wash if you do not touch paint with sponge, but if you decide to wash with hand car wash it will be last wash for overcoat. )


----------



## caipen (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Test , Thank You


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Any pics of waterspotting Alex?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

In House said:


> Any pics of waterspotting Alex?


sorry guys. very busy now. (
little bit later...


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

results will be tomorrow.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

serum+topcoat


C1+topcoat


kamikaze icm 1 layer


kamikaze icm 2 layers


sample coat 1+1 topcoat


dodo infinity + topcoat


serum+topcoat+exo


sample coat


all multilayers serum + top (and serum+top+exo) looks perfect.
another one layer coatings are slightly etched (ex. kamikaze - it is absent on the paint, imho) and 1+1 too.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any updates


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Any updates


no. all done. ) the test is finished.


----------

